# Where's the custom title option?



## User16625 (2 Aug 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-customise-my-user-title-under-my-avatar.91049/

It doesn't appear there for me. I noticed that's an old thread. Has the option since been removed? I noticed many users have custom titles still so is there any criteria I would need to meet or something?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2018)

It is still there for me.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Aug 2018)

Me too, on the 'profile page' just under the avatar picture.


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-customise-my-user-title-under-my-avatar.91049/
> 
> It doesn't appear there for me. I noticed that's an old thread. Has the option since been removed? I noticed many users have custom titles still so is there any criteria I would need to meet or something?


Someone will find out for you. (not me - I'm on holiday, so only on my phone.)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2018)

I've just accessed it via Mods Admin and have inserted 'Test' in - so it is still working.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

Account, Personal Details, and put it in there.


----------



## User16625 (3 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Me too, on the 'profile page' just under the avatar picture.





SpokeyDokey said:


> I've just accessed it via Mods Admin and have inserted 'Test' in - so it is still working.



This is what I get. I'm guessing the option is supposed to appear between the Avatar option and the Gender option. I also searched for the word "test". It did not find the word in the personal details page.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> This is what I get. I'm guessing the option is supposed to appear between the Avatar option and the Gender option. I also searched for the word "test". It did not find the word in the personal details page.


Yep that's where it's supposed to be.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> This is what I get. I'm guessing the option is supposed to appear between the Avatar option and the Gender option. I also searched for the word "test". It did not find the word in the personal details page.


Do you also not have the upload a file option when posting? If so, it looks like your account is restricted in some way.


----------



## User16625 (4 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Do you also not have the upload a file option when posting? If so, it looks like your account is restricted in some way.
> 
> View attachment 422310



Did not know there was such a thing. Now that you mentioned it, yes I do have it, next to the post reply one. Ironic I never noticed that sitting there like a speed limit sign.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2018)

PM sent to @RideLikeTheStig .


----------

